# 3.6cm cervix at 15 weeks?



## LucyluvsPoppy

Hi everyone,

At 15 weeks the average cervix should be 4cm and mine is 3.6cm (I had a loop cone biopsy 10 years ago)
I have another cervical scan at 17 weeks and have a couple of questions:
Is it normal to see a change and if so then what is the average?
I'm getting shooting pains in that area and 'deep' sex really hurts me (although I dont bleed) should I be worried and see my GP or wait 10 days for the 17 week scan? 
Thank you x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. 

A normal cervix length is anywhere between 2.5 and 5, so yours is still within the normal range. However, the shorter it is at this early stage, the less room for manoeuvre you have as the pregnancy progresses. It will naturally shorten as you go on - usually after 28wks in a singleton pregnancy.

The fact that you are being so closely monitored is brilliant, and means they have time to act if it shortens further. They usually get jittery if it drops below 2.8, and if they don't then is the time to push for a stitch hun - it is better to have one placed before any cervical changes like funneling or dilation.

I wouldn't worry about having more than fortnightly scans, but in your position I would refrain from sex and rest as much as possible - especially since it feels painful. I have a stitch in this twin pregnancy, and have made it to 37wks with a combination of bed rest and no sex - it's tough but so worth it my sweet.

You are doing the right thing by being vigilant, but I'm certain with such close monitoring you'll be fine x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Thank you xxx
I wasnt going to be monitored, I had a gut instinct something was wrong and asked for an appointment with a consultant when I was 13 weeks. 
He refused at first as they do not offer routine cervical scans unless you have miscarried before but I said I could not go through the whole of 2nd Tri being afraid (I have had a loop cone biopsy and knew the risks) 
Im really hoping now there isnt any change. My partner is fantastic and he knows sex is worrying me a bit so we've already said no more til the next scan. x


----------



## Justagirlxx

I think its a very good idea for you to get checked again. This way they can put a stitch in your cervix if needed. Incompetent cervix usually starts causing problems after 20 weeks so you should be ok to wait till your appointmet. I hope everything is normal but honestly until you find out I would stop having "deep" sex with your OH. Try other positions with less penetration. Good luck I hope everything turns out to be normal. But if you do need the stitch its really so much better that you found out now. :hugs:


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Hiya, I had another scan at 17 weeks and it was 3.2cm, still classed as 'normal' although short so they are checking again at 22weeks. Touch wood all ok so far!! x


----------



## lizziedripping

Keep us posted hun x


----------

